# Cruze diesel wins 1st award.



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Chevy Cruze Diesel Grabs 2014 Diesel Car of the Year Award | PriusChat


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

cool!


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I love mine


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Why u no link to article??? Prius chat?!?!?

Chevrolet Chosen as 2014 Diesel Car Manufacturer of the Year – The Diesel Driver - The Joy of Diesel Driving


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Suck on that VW.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Why u no link to article??? Prius chat?!?!?
> 
> Chevrolet Chosen as 2014 Diesel Car Manufacturer of the Year – The Diesel Driver - The Joy of Diesel Driving


What do u mean? As far as article from prius chat, it was a article I ran into and figured I would share. I def dont go on priuschat. Haha


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that's the poll I posted on here for all us guys, way to go!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> What do u mean? As far as article from prius chat, it was a article I ran into and figured I would share. I def dont go on priuschat. Haha


Hahaha researching the Cruze diesel I came across a thread on a Prius forum. Lots of people that thought they were God's gift to the planet and put here to save it based on their "carbon footprint" lol. I wanted to make a profile to troll but had enough sanity to avoid doing that. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

